# Sign restoration video



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Y'all

I officially launched my you tube channel still have tons of video to edit. Plus add to the description etc etc. 

Here is a video of a sign restoration we did last year. Enjoy.

Please leave a like and subcribe if you can and I'll do the same. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

